# Chances Derrick Williams goes number 1?



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

This isn't my opinion by any means, but let's think about this. The Cavs have Sessions, Baron Davis, and Boobie Gibson on the roster. I know none of these guys are long term options, but the only moveable piece is Sessions.

Kyrie Irving is a surefire starter as far as I'm concerned, so in a weak draft (I don't like saying that, I just think it's an uncertain draft. A draft full of role players isn't weak IMO) that's all you can ask for. But at the same time, we aren't talking about a John Wall or Derrick Rose type of prospect here. I wouldn't be shocked to hear that some teams do not have Irving on the top of their draft board, though I think the majority of them do.

So if you're the Cavs, you really can't conceivably think about being in playoff contention this year or probably next year. So now, if you take Williams number one overall you give him a chance to learn under Antwan Jamison. So that really helps you maximize your investment on both parts, right? You're getting more than just playing time out of Jamison, and you're spending resources developing your draft pick.

Now continuing with the hypothetical, by taking Williams number one you're also putting Minny in a pretty tough spot. They want adequate value for that number 2 pick, but I don't think they are going to find it. So what do they do? They can't draft another PG, they are completely and totally devoted to Ricky Rubio at this point. They don't want the drama. Suppose they take Kanter, which I think they should do anyways. The Jazz wouldn't hesitate to take Irving, which means that at number 4, the Cavs are up again with Brandon Knight still on the board. Knight is not up to par right now with Irving, but he's considered to possibly have more potential. Is that a better scenario than taking Irving/Val? I would rather have Irving/Kanter, but what if you can get Williams/Knight? Or Williams/Kanter? Is that too far off talent wise?

I don't exactly think this is the best move, and I don't think it's going to happen, but it's fun to speculate.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

So nobody even thinks this is a possible option?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Irving has such a good skill set that the chances he is a bust boil to the chance that he is injured so badly or so often that you could not get him on the floor. Short of that he is going to be a ten year pro. The chances that Williams is a bust are probably a hundred times greater. In fact if you judge him by the value you would usually expect from the Number 2 pick then Williams is a lock to be a bust, because he is not that good. The guy could very easily just never make any kind of impact in the NBA.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's a tweener which hurts his impact on winning, but he'll be at least a 4-5 time all-star. Relative to this draft that's fairly impressive. He's got a monster chip on his shoulder and he's skilled at what he does. Pretty much maybe a more mature Michael Beasley

As far as your scenario, sources say this is not the Kyrie Irving draft but he's still very likely to be the pick.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't view Williams as a tweener at all. He measured out at almost 6'9" in shoes, and with whatever discrepancy that creates from other PF's, he makes up for given that his wingspan is 7'1.5" and he weighed in at almost 250. I just don't get when the guy talks about being a SF, same with Marcus Morris. That's really what scares the **** out of me about Derrick Williams. The guy has all the talent and physical gifts in the world, but I get the feeling that he might turn into a quicker NY Knick Zach Randolph: a big bruiser that never passes the ball, uses face-up isolations too much, and takes waaaaay too many jump shots. 

I really have doubts about his ability to defend NBA SF's. Then again, I thought Michael Beasley was a guaranteed PF in the pros and he never bulked up, worked on his 3-point shot, and now he's a mediocre scoring SF who plays no D. But I don't view Williams as much of a risk. He's going to produce for any team, and while he's not quite as much of a sure thing as Irving, he probably has more potential.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cavs want Irving, not necessarily at the 1, but they like everything he brings to the table at least going back all of we've read. Unfortunately Irving won't be there at 4, so they won't take the risk. 

Also agree with above poster dude's a SF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Draft Express has Williams going at #3 to the Jazz. Could his stock slip enough that the Jazz go with a PG instead?

1. Irving
2. Kanter
3. Knight?
4. Williams?

Cavs dream scenario right there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Knight supposedly ticked off Jazz management when he was out there.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I could absolutely see that HB.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't think Williams is a future star at all. His butt is too big and as "explosive" as he is, he needs a running start. He's actually not that great without room to operate. Doesn't matter anyway, because the Cavs have said they are taking Irving.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Truth is that there is a pretty good shot that Williams does not go #2 either and he might not go third either. I would either trade that pick or take Kanter. The upside for Williams is pretty low. He is going to be average or at best above average, and no matter what happens to the CBA you would be making a very significant commitment of cap space to him. I would rather take my chances with Kanter personally. I have no idea how good he might be, but you can see Williams' ceiling and he's pretty close to it right now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm fairly confident that they are going to take Irving, and I think that's probably what is best for them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Supposedly the Wolves are taking Kanter 2. I dont know if the Jazz will take him at 3, but if I were the Cavs I'd snap him up quickly at 4.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Williams supplies a need for the Jazz i would be surprised if they didnt take him at 3.

Jazz have Harris at PG.
Jefferson Milsap Okur and Favors at the bigs they need a Wing.

Though admitadely none of these players are franchise players and can be moved.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

****ing Kaaaahn. Kanter will be solid but over Williams, smh. I think taking Williams 1st wouldn't be a bad idea for the Cavs but than they are going to get either Kemba or Knight with the 4th pick anyway. So it's really which combo you prefer... Irving/Kanter(or Valanciunas) or Williams/Kemba(or Knight)


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They're not planning around Baron Davis or Sessions.

Williams won't be playing for the Wolves. They'll work something out for Gortat, Bogut, someone, or pick Kanter. Beasley and Wes Johnson already overlap.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

I cant believe you guys think Derrick Williams will go down hill. This guy has the style and the ability to be a future star. He play 2 college and did excellent in which most experts feels the cavs made a big mistake by not picking williams. Kyrie Irving imo got very good skills but he only play 11 games in 1 college season. I'm telling ya ppl the cavs are stupid for not picking williams. And i feel bad for williams cause he will have to fight to get minutes cause the wolves have beasley and love.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Williams is an undersized power forward in the NBA. When his athleticism wanes he will be worthless. He's in a great situation right now. Come off the bench, cherry pick for dunks and not be called upon to lead or even be one of the best 4 players on the team (Beasley, Love, Barea and Darko).


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

HKF said:


> Williams is an undersized power forward in the NBA. When his athleticism wanes he will be worthless. He's in a great situation right now. Come off the bench, cherry pick for dunks and not be called upon to lead or even be one of the best 4 players on the team (Beasley, Love, Barea and Darko).


 Imo williams is already better then both barrea and darko. Barrea is good at pick and rolls and darko is good on the defensive end and alright in post moves but williams imo is a future star if he gets more minutes down the road to prove it. If you would have say beasley, love, rubio then yea i agree but not barrea and darko over williams.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

And its not a very good situation for him to be coming off the bench cause he's the 2nd first overall pick in which he has the ability, the future star to be a starter and to lead a team in which he wouldve help the cavs better then kylee.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

And the reason it isnt a very good situation for him to be coming off the bench cause since beasley and love are the two best players in the wolves, it be hard for williams to get alot of minutes to prove how a real good player he can be.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

HKF said:


> Williams is an undersized power forward in the NBA. When his athleticism wanes he will be worthless. He's in a great situation right now. Come off the bench, cherry pick for dunks and not be called upon to lead or even be one of the best 4 players on the team (Beasley, Love, Barea and Darko).


So I just saw this... What about his ability as a shooter? I know he's been abysmal this season thus far, but I'm assuming it is because he spent a ton of time refining his shot from the college 3-line. He proved at the collegiate level that if he works at hitting from a certain range he can do it at a very high level. Give him some time working on the NBA range and I'm sure he can really develop into a great stretch player out of the 4. Obviously I'd like to see him working on his post game and his ability near the basket, but using the 3-ball as a weapon is always useful and can keep a guy in the league for a long time.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Whoops... although they want to dump Beasley.

Gortat is killing it, that wouldn't have been a bad trade, but so is Pekovic.


----------

